# Electric Chair Prop - 2010



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a short video of the electric chair that I built for Halloween 2010

Halloween 2010 :: MVI_0559.mp4 video by kwkenf - Photobucket

Also some kicking legs.

Halloween 2010 :: MOV01159.mp4 video by kwkenf - Photobucket


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...love the lawnmower.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Both are GREAT Props!! I also love the guy under the lawnmower. Gruesome yet funny


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

that electric chair is awesome. looks as good as the professionally made ones that go for $8,000


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

$8000...<blink>...are you kidding?


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

I will tell you I didn't spend that kinda cash


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kicking legs are a total hoot

Really good action on that electric chair. I almost feel sorry for the guy with the bag on his head - it looks so painful:jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

lol...good for you, kwkenf. Perhaps there's a very profitable part-time job in your future.


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

People have told me that I should build a few and sell them at a reasonable price. 
I had the chair hooked up to two different triggers. One was a pressure mat as they walked out of the garage and the other was a manual button that I pushed if needed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice action on the electric chair. The kicking legs are great, I've had them on my to do list for a while. maybe next year.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job on both....


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

You did an awesome job on both!!! Love the kicking legs...that is just great!


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> $8000...<blink>...are you kidding?


nope.






I was referring to the movement though. the pro one has the soundtrack, lights and fog but its still ridiculously expensive


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of body did you use for the electric chair? He appears to be able to withstand a lot of abuse, yet keep his shape.


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

remylass said:


> What kind of body did you use for the electric chair? He appears to be able to withstand a lot of abuse, yet keep his shape.


The upper torso and 1/2 length arms was made of chicken wire with paper mache. Then a piece of plywood attached to his back half so the air cyl rod had something sturdy to bolt too. The lower half was just stuffed with newspaper. His head was a styrofoam head shoved on a piece of dowling. His hands were hot glued to the chair so they didn't get yanked around.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thumbs up on both props!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome on the both of them,great action.


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice kicking legs! One of my all time favorites. I've been using a set for better than 4 years and it's still the favorite of the TOTers. One suggestion, add a pair of gym shoes with the laces untied, adds some great motion to the prop.

RandalB


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

great electric chair. Have been trying to build one but just can't get it right.


----------

